# New Daisy pics



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy will be 12 in January ... she looks so good, doesn't she? I don't normally let her get into my garden but it's end of season and she looked so comfortable there. Love my Daisy :heartbeat


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Your garden will always grow back, enjoy your golden while you can!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my!! Thank you for sharing these pics, I think they just may be my top favorite of all time! My heart just swelled


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

She's a beautiful stately lady.
Great pics.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Gorgeous pics of Daisy - she's a beauty! She looks so proud of herself sitting there, bless her


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You can't help but love Daisy...she's one of my favorites. Wonderful pictures...please give her a big hug from Woody & I.

Pete


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I will, Pete. Can't have too many hugs.

Thank you everyone :wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She definitely brings me a great big smile, such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a beautiful girl! Lovely pics!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I can see Miss Daisy thinking...Momma doesn't let me in her garden...nanar...nanar...nanar...Momma, can u c me?

How were the Strawberries?

She is a beautiful girl, yes she is!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's beter than looking good - she looks fabulous!

I think she liked the strawberries.:yummy::heartbeat:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picutres, love them. Daisy's so beautiful and looks fantastic. She was really enjoying herself in your garden.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Such a beautiful old girl, scritches to Daisy. Bonnie, my girl, who will be 12 in December wants to know if she wants to come lizard hunting with her? They look very much alike.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Daisy is beautiful inside and out. That sweet face just makes me melt!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I can see Miss Daisy thinking...Momma doesn't let me in her garden...nanar...nanar...nanar...Momma, can u c me?
> 
> How were the Strawberries?


First year plants but we got quite a few -- Daisy loves strawberries 

And she gets a kick out of doing something Spirit can't. Spirit would dig it all up so he has to stay out. This was quite a treat for Daisy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie, my girl, who will be 12 in December wants to know if she wants to come lizard hunting with her? They look very much alike.


 
Daisy would love that!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome pics of your Daisy....she looks like she was quite content in that garden....love them all....::


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! How lovely!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

She looks great and SO sweet, just love that 2nd shot!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

She looks perfect and might I add, a delightful looking garden ornament


----------

